# McGrady changes his number to 3



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets guard Tracy McGrady will change his uniform number to No. 3 to promote his “3 points Darfur” initiative, with an announcement expected this week.
> 
> McGrady put in the paperwork for the uniform change midway through last season and had received league approval. He was making the switch to his high school number to bring attention to his Darfur Dream Team campaign and 3 Points documentary,
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6526166.html


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, Steve Francis was wearing #3. This can be confusing.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Maybe it's some sort of ad for adidas.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Maybe it's some sort of ad for adidas.


Read.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^ lol

It does not matter what he changtes it to. He isnt playing for us again.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u5j...acebook.com/home.php?&feature=player_embedded

:clap:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think he was told by some type of publicity person to do this and he also got pressured by his teammates Yao and Mutombo but at least he's out there doing something good when he does nothing on the court.


----------

